# Open Circuit and 91 Maxima won't start.



## Bminimus91 (Jan 10, 2005)

Like several other threads I have read, my car will crank over but will not start.

Problems first started with battery going dead, used a charger to get it going several times.

Then the car would not start, bought new battery, did not help at all.

Found an open circuit on a fuse labeled "Electron Bat" which must be what drains the battery. I probably have no codes stored because I disconnected the ground wire to the battery to keep it from draining down.

Anybody know what circuit this abbreviation is and what is on it? Is it the likely cause of the inability to start the car?

Help is appreciated, I really do not want to pay to have it towed to a mechanic.

 Brett


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Electron Bat is the main power fuse for the ECU.
u R


----------



## Bminimus91 (Jan 10, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> Electron Bat is the main power fuse for the ECU.
> u R



That, cannot be good.

I noticed when I yank the fuse the door lights shut off and the security light in the dash quits.

I was thinking that water got under the hood while all the charging was going on outside this winter. There was some water on the tops of the plugs and plug wires. I took care of that last night. I will see if I can get it started.


----------



## Bminimus91 (Jan 10, 2005)

The open circuit was a false alarm. It turns out that the hood open sensor was always activiated because the hood is tweaked up a liitle from a wreck a year ago. Don't know why it just recently started to drain the battery. Must have taken it that long to wear that battery down.

Replaced plugs and made sure everything was dry last night and she started ritht up and runs well today

Booya!


----------

